# Enemy Territory pk3 files



## pfew0k (Jun 28, 2006)

I installed ET on my new Macbook and it seems to run fine and everything if I make my own server but when I attempt to join a server it always says Invalid pk3 Files Referenced. That is after I've downloaded everything from the server. What is going on and how can I fix it?

Thanks in advance,
pfe


----------



## hypertron (Jul 1, 2006)

just try joining a different server. That happens to me all the time. I have no idea other then bad netcode. And by the way, you aren't hosting a real server, it's a LAN server.


----------

